# Caue and Oaks day at the beach



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

aaaaawwwwwww i love your two handsome boys they are looking like they have known each other for a while.. i am glad they are getting along so well and that caue is doing good..


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Great pictures Rob. you sure have two handsome boys. Denise


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Great pics Rob! I can tell that Oakley is feeling very brotherly. I can't wait for the two doggie stick pics!


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow, what a beautiful pair. It sounds like they had a great day at the beach. Caue looks like he has settled right in and Oakly looks like he has a new best friend.


----------



## sleepyspencer (Feb 25, 2007)

Very handsome duo and Caue is looking quite relaxed now. I thought his pics from last weekend showed a bit of a frown. He was probably quite perplexed then. Looks like you have a couple of very happy dogs now.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Gosh they look fabulous together  love that second pic, too sweet!!!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Awww...The Handsome Duo! What great pic's of your guys! I cannot help but notice Caue reminds me of my Jesse.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

they look so nice together....just like brothers! So happy together!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great pictures. Sounds like everything is going great!!!!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Great pictures Rob!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

What a gorgeous pair.


----------



## Nan (Jul 21, 2007)

Such beautiful boys you have!


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Looks like a terrific day. That second pic is just so sweet of the two of them! You are going to make all of us want a pair of goldens....


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Mighty good looking guys you've got!

Beautiful pictures!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Caue has clearly landed in dog paradise and Oakly looks quite fond already of his new brother. They are gorgeous and so are the pics.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

They look so great together!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

It is so good to see that Caue is working out great and that Oakly is being such a great teacher.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Heartwarming, wonderful, perfect pictures!!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Boy Rob that's a great pair of brothers there. So glad they have bonded so well.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Great photos of the two boys "hangin' tight" together. Looks like they are bonding nicely.

I'm very happy for the three of you....and Hiltonrio, too. I'm very inclined to believe that Hilton knows that Caue couldn't have gone to a better home. 

Looks like Caue is a big boy at just 9 months. How much does he weigh?

~Jackie


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i can't even imagine how long it took you to get that 2nd photo! where are the outtakes?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Golly Rob...they are posing already!! Terrific!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

McSwede said:


> Looks like Caue is a big boy at just 9 months. How much does he weigh?
> 
> ~Jackie


Caue was 63# at the vets on Tuesday. He is very fit and trim. He does have a stocky build. He can pull like a bulldozer when he has his mind set on something.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Caue was 63# at the vets on Tuesday. He is very fit and trim. He does have a stocky build. He can pull like a bulldozer when he has his mind set on something.


He can also fill your face with fuzz! LOL


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Kimm said:


> He can also fill your face with fuzz! LOL


LOL Yes he can. It doesn't smell as nice as it did when he was all over you either. I looked back today and caught him shoulder down in something on the beach. :


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Those are great pictures of you're two boys, Caue and Oak look so happy









Peanut​

 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Awesome pictures! They look great together!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh they look fantastic together!!!! Hilton must be very happy for his boy... knowing that he is happy and enjoying life!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Great pictures of both of them. I really love the 2nd one--Oakly sticking his tongue out at Caue---typical older brother behavior!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They looks so happy and like the best of friends. I am glad that Caue is doing so weel in his new home.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

A stunning couple of doggies and photos!


----------



## zjsmommy (Jan 10, 2008)

They look so regal!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> Gosh they look fabulous together  love that second pic, too sweet!!!


Yep....that's a great picture....


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Ah Ha! _*Those*_ are the pics that Kimm worked from! Just stunning, those two boys of yours!


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Great pictures, great doggies, great dad, in a great place! Oakly and Caue look wonderful together! WoooHooo!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

They are so cute! You have a great pack


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

What an awesome looking pair!!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

You know you're making us all jealous, right. . . The gorgeous scenery all over, so picturesque and then you fill it with 2 very handsome goldens! (If you're not careful people are gonna want to be adopted too!  ) The brothers really look great together. I thought in the 2nd pic Oakly was telling Caue something very important.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Rob, thanks for putting a smile on my face. Everybody looks so happy!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

They look perfectly at home with each other!!! Great pictures, happy to be close together and have a pal- two handsome boys!!! Love your area- envious to be able to have all that off leash, semi closed-in places to go zoomie in.

Question for you- where'd you get your collars??? I really like how the leash loop and license loops are separate- my husband keeps pulling apart the license loop hooking the leash to it by mistake!!:uhoh:

Ours just have the one loop and we attach the licenses to it by another keychain piece.


----------



## heytootsy (Jan 21, 2008)

They already look like best buddies! How cute.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

_Rob they look great together If I was seeing them for the first time I would swear they were raised together._


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay, so I assume that Maine dogs are just extra gorgeous....am I right 

Wow, they are just stunning together. I love the second pic, they really look like they are just the best of friends.


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

Ahhhhhh that's so lovely!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow- what two good looking boys.....


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

AWWW ROB!! Look at your two handsome men!!

I think Oakly is in love with Caue!! He's giving him a kissy!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

You might have two now but it sure looks like you have 10 times the love coming your way---what a pair of handsome boys!!!!


----------

